# Can't reset Arris wtm652 to factory settings



## JNic661 (May 6, 2011)

I am locked out of my Arris wtm652 (unable to login with default password or the password that i set). I have tried every way I know of to reset the modem\router to its factory settings but to no avail. I know that it is not being reset because I still can not login to it and it is maintaining the wireless security settings that were set for it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Have you tried the hard reset this way? Here's another link.

Also, the Manual guide for your device is at the bottom page.


----------



## Kilorien (Jun 10, 2013)

Had the same issue with my WTM652, and after pressing what is usually the factory reset button with a paperclip several times, I came to the conclusion that that wouldn't work.
So what you have to do is take out the battery the panel is on the bottom, it should just pull out
Then press and hold the Router Reset button for approx. 20 seconds, not the button that is in the recessed hole, that won't do anything, the one that you can hold in with your finger
After 20 seconds release, none of the lights go out except WLAN/SECURE/ and TELEPHONE1 possibly telephone 2 however I do not have 2 lines
Then try to log in to the router/modem and the password should have defaulted back to blank


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there,

Thanks for your feedback, this is an ancient Thread and therefore time to Close.



Kilorien said:


> Had the same issue with my WTM652, and after pressing what is usually the factory reset button with a paperclip several times, I came to the conclusion that that wouldn't work.
> So what you have to do is take out the battery the panel is on the bottom, it should just pull out
> Then press and hold the Router Reset button for approx. 20 seconds, not the button that is in the recessed hole, that won't do anything, the one that you can hold in with your finger
> After 20 seconds release, none of the lights go out except WLAN/SECURE/ and TELEPHONE1 possibly telephone 2 however I do not have 2 lines
> Then try to log in to the router/modem and the password should have defaulted back to blank


----------

